# Cool place for a couple to squat in portland?



## jeanpauldash (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi there. Me and my super chill boyfriend are looking for a place to crash til we find a room for couples in Portland. Don't have much money but do have some - he's on disability and i have a tiny amount saved up from working out here but things didn't work out here and i will need to get a job there asap so he's going to have to pay for rent and his disability is month by month.

We're music people, I just love music. he's been musician of the year in san fransisco, is known in oakland, ca as well. Has played in a lot of bands in seattle, california, and some in kansas city too. 
We're 420 friendly, social drinkers, no pets but love animals. 

Wondering if there's anywhere cool for 2 people and cheap! Have been in portland before, we definitely belong on the west coast and not here. Midwest sucks. Not familiar with portland like I used to be though, so looking for some word on cool communal/welcoming situations. =] Responses appreciated. I just signed up here so ask whatever you like. 

Hope to hear from some portland people.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Jul 12, 2013)

jeanpauldash said:


> Hi there. Me and my super chill boyfriend are looking for a place to crash til we find a room for couples in Portland. Don't have much money but do have some - he's on disability and i have a tiny amount saved up from working out here but things didn't work out here and i will need to get a job there asap so he's going to have to pay for rent and his disability is month by month.
> 
> We're music people, I just love music. he's been musician of the year in san fransisco, is known in oakland, ca as well. Has played in a lot of bands in seattle, california, and some in kansas city too.
> We're 420 friendly, social drinkers, no pets but love animals.
> ...


 



Well you're looking for a place to live then, not "Squat" so much...be prepared to pay some money unless you dont mind living in gresham or the sort. Your best bet really for a "Cheaper" place is washington county. Theres a rather cheapish apartment area literally right across a feild from the beaverton transit center. I lived on the streets out in Portland off and on for almost 15 years, so If you want any more info hit me up and Ill try to help.


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 12, 2013)

well he's on californian disability so he can't sign a lease of any sort. i guess i just wish there existed a magical flop house somewhere that wouldn't mind taking in a couple for cheap, but the reality is probably we're going to be split up and he'll be staying with cool people and i'll be stuck with some creepo as a concubine =|


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Jul 13, 2013)

jeanpauldash said:


> well he's on californian disability so he can't sign a lease of any sort. i guess i just wish there existed a magical flop house somewhere that wouldn't mind taking in a couple for cheap, but the reality is probably we're going to be split up and he'll be staying with cool people and i'll be stuck with some creepo as a concubine =|


 


What the hell is "Californian Disability"...Im on disability as well, but never heard of that? WHy would it stop him from signing a lease? There is a really decent Hostile up On 18th (I think its 18th) in DOwntown Portland called "Holstile International" They are cheap for nightly rates, but you cant really stay for extended periods of time. http://www.hihostels.com/ This is a link to them and you could look it up. 

WHy would you guys slit up? SOunds kinda lame..I wish you luck girlie, and try to avoid those creepos


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 14, 2013)

HoboSquirrell said:


> What the hell is "Californian Disability"...Im on disability as well, but never heard of that? WHy would it stop him from signing a lease? There is a really decent Hostile up On 18th (I think its 18th) in DOwntown Portland called "Holstile International" They are cheap for nightly rates, but you cant really stay for extended periods of time. http://www.hihostels.com/ This is a link to them and you could look it up.
> 
> WHy would you guys slit up? SOunds kinda lame..I wish you luck girlie, and try to avoid those creepos


 

well if youre on disability i guess they want you living in that state "officially" or they'll cut you down to like 600 a month. i don't know. i probably fucked things up with this guy but i still love him. i should probably just worry about myself now. the question is do i risk being on the streets alone to get on disability or do i settle for offers of places to stay away from the one person who gave me hope and told me it's easy to get on disability out there? i don't fucking know. all i know is i'll have enough for one plane ticket and it's either oakland, where he mainly stays at (with friends, couch surfing), portland with someone i barely know, or salem with someone i've known online for a little over a decade and then i'd be all the way across the country from this guy and ihave to accept that i lost the one person i've loved more than anyone. 

i've been a horrible drunk for a month and he doesn't have patience so i guess i did it to myself. and the stress. the stress of him always changing plans. i'd snap. i'm so much more relaxed on the coast tho. the midwest is poison. 

i guess i'm going to have to accept a loveless existence, take responsibility, and try to work even though i really do need to be on disability for anxiety and california is probably the only place that's going to actually do it. portland is a tax free state and i knew plenty of people sleeping in fucking doorways that definitely would have been on disability if they could get it (they were on psych meds, etc) and i know fuck all about the east coast.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, girlie..if you're going to be at risk of living on the streets, portland is the place to be..there is a lot of help there and its an easy city to live on the streets in. Oakland is fucking rough, on or off the streets, and Salem is horrible too.

You should not be so hard on yourself girlie really, shit gets rough and then gets bette rif you let it. I snt you my number in a private message if you would like to talk more.

The thing about them lowering money down on disability isnt true..Ive been collecting disability out of Ohio (where I am now) since I got on it and traveled all over and they never lowered mine..SO I dont know where thats from..?


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 14, 2013)

maybe it's dependent on the type it is, or maybe it's bullshit he lied about it, or maybe he meant the amount he'd have to pay to get his pills if he can't get to california would be 200 out of his amount....i don't know. apparently there's a difference between social security and social security income? i don't fucking get it myself. 

i'm working on getting things set up with someone in portland who will let me crash there, then i'll go to california later maybe. at least i'll be in the general region of the guy i love, and maybe i'll get another shot if i can stay dry and he sees me sober and happier on the coast. 

i have been talking to someone who seems like a pretty safe bet to let me stay until i get a job and save up and then i can make my own decisions on where i want to try to restart, i just hear that it's easier to get on disability in california and there's some decent prices for rooms if you look in the right places. of course moving without a job set up is always stupid but i'm pretty set on getting disability, i know i'm never goign to get less crazy and i doubt my ability to work at all off my meds, i'm just going on a wing and a prayer i can get on whatever portlands medicaid is FAST and they just accept that i take klonopin. i dont really know how that works out there. i mean i've worked off my meds before but it lasts about three months before i lost my mind and last time it lasted TWO DAYS so obvs i have gotten crazier since then. 

i was on the streets on portland before and i know it was easier for youths so i really don't want to experience it as an older person (one year since last month over their age range). not that the youth shelters were great for me either...i got into heroin pretty fast to deal with everything since i didn't have an ID and i'm OCD and just not good at roughing it in general. if it hadn't taken a damn month for them to order my birth certificate i probably never would have left. just enough time for me to go batshit insane to the point of killing myself with wreckless bullshit.

thanks for your number, i'll keep it and know you have advice x 

i'm out of minutes this month but i won't be in portland til august, near the middle or end of it anyway. thank god i found out how to text for free on google voice


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 14, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit i have looked up portland's medicaid and it pretty much just doesn't EVEN EXIST. thanks america! go live on the fuckin streets in california to just be on the medication i need to function or have a place to live where i can't fucking do anything. goddamn everything seriously


----------



## Earth (Jul 14, 2013)

Whoa, hold on.... what are you talking about sister??

Don't ever be a slave to this system!!

You are a human being.
Don't ever forget that.

Make your own choices for you - not someone / something else - but you !!

You are Number 1 

FEEL GOOD NOW !!


----------



## rails2rails (Jul 15, 2013)

SSD and SSDI are different things. Be your own best advocate, the world owes you nothing.


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 16, 2013)

You get more $ on SSI/SSDI if your adress is CA (or AK, for that matter). Which is why everyone should have some kind of mailbox there. Good luck


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Jul 16, 2013)

MURT said:


> You get more $ on SSI/SSDI if your adress is CA (or AK, for that matter). Which is why everyone should have some kind of mailbox there. Good luck


 

Looks like Im moving to California haha


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 16, 2013)

Earth said:


> Whoa, hold on.... what are you talking about sister??
> 
> Don't ever be a slave to this system!!
> 
> ...


 

i have no choice but to do that. i ruined things with the person i was in love with. but i do have to find a way to survive/go upward and i'm just trying to stay off the streets (more directed to the person who said the world owes me nothing) and be in a place i can get the medical care i need


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Jul 16, 2013)

jeanpauldash said:


> i have no choice but to do that. i ruined things with the person i was in love with. but i do have to find a way to survive/go upward and i'm just trying to stay off the streets (more directed to the person who said the world owes me nothing) and be in a place i can get the medical care i need


 


You could most likely get on OHP (oregon health plan) through the Food Stamp Office if you end up in Portland


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 16, 2013)

yeah i checked out OHP and it's for like under 19 yr olds, preggos, and seniors. =/


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Jul 17, 2013)

jeanpauldash said:


> yeah i checked out OHP and it's for like under 19 yr olds, preggos, and seniors. =/


 

Crazy, it didnt used to be. You can get free meds and shit through the Outside In CLinic regarless of your age though.


----------



## jeanpauldash (Jul 17, 2013)

yeah, i know about the outside in clinic but i'm not sure i can get a monthly supply of klonopin from them because who knows if they are THAT understanding? i'm going to bring all my records with me wherever i go but it seems more like a one time use place and even if i could get set up with a regular psych there (i did see behavioral health on their resources there) they would have to be understanding of my condition becuase then there'd be nowhere else for me to go. plus i am not for sure i'd have a place to stay in portland. the people i've talked to who aren't total creeps aren't even currently working and just living with their families, but "planning" on moving out soon. which probably means they just want me to stay with them so they are bullshitting themselves out a nice delusion but i can't really count on it


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Jul 17, 2013)

Ive been going to Outside In since I was 18 (im 33 now) and they have always been rad, and they are usually pretty understanding about thing especially if you talk to them and you're honest. Its a good place.


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah I think they did change OHP in the last several years. State started running out of money and all.
CA, CT, MA are the only states w/ free health insurance programs that I know of where you and me can get on (not disabled,not pregnant, over 21, under 60)


----------



## rails2rails (Jul 18, 2013)

There's a lottery now for OHP.


----------



## jeanpauldash (Feb 9, 2014)

ugh


----------

